# WizardStephen's 2022 Lawn Journal



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy 2021 Lawn Season Everyone. I hope everyone is doing well and excited to get back in the lawn! I know I personally have been counting down the days, and I'm giddy to get to work.

*Previous Lawn Journals*:

2018-2019

2020

*2021 Lawn Goals*:

Work on Soil Health and correcting deficiencies based on Soil Test

Work on strengthening and thickening of turf

Spot seed problem areas throughout the year and use other landscaping solutions where grass struggles to grow

Work on making garden beds pop and make natural edging crisper

Eliminate Poa Triv that comes back and haunts me every year

Enjoy the Mow as much as I can

*Lawn Stats*:

*Front Lawn* = 1,500 sq. ft.

*Back Lawn* = 3,000 sq. ft.

*Grass Type* = TTTF, KBG, PRG

Two Dogs use the backyard, as well as what feels like a village of squirrels.

*2021 Soil Test*
Last year I used Yard Mastery to do my Soil Test as it was easy and I used Soil Savvy the previous year and wanted my results to be in a similar format to understand how the soil changed from 2019 to 2020. This year I elected to submit soil samples to Yard Mastery yet again, but also Waypoint Analytical in Champaign, IL as I wanted to see how the tests differed from each other - with the same soil sample being tested. Part of my motivation for this was due to reading posts like Soil Savvy / MySoil tests, that question the processes used and therefore the soil test data the test returns. Below are my thoughts on both tests as well as the results.

*Cost*​

*Yard Mastery Soil Test Cost* - $38.24 
The initial cost is $29.99, but once shipping and taxes are added, it came to $38.24


*Waypoint Analytical Soil Test Cost (S3M)* - $26.50
The initial cost for the S3M soil test was $16.50, and then it cost me $10 to ship my sample from a UPS drop-off. I may be able to find a cheaper solution for shipping in the future, but I chose to go with convenience.

*Customer Experience*​

*Yard Mastery* makes the soil test process pretty simple. I do think it's a bit overpriced, but other than that you just Order the kit > Register your kit online > Collect your sample > Place sample in your mailbox > Wait for your results. It really can't get much easier, and I do appreciate the logistics.


*Waypoint Analytical*'s soil test process isn't _a lot_ harder, but it is certainly less intuitive. It's process is downloading Soil Test Submittal form from their website > Printing it off > Filling it out > Collecting your sample > Labeling sample in a Ziploc bag > Taking your form and sample to a post office or similar and paying to ship it off > (Either include check with sample) or Wait for Waypoint to call you and get payment information over the phone > Setting up an account via email/phone calls with Waypoint > then Wait for your results.

*Turnaround Time*​

*Yard Mastery*'s turnaround time was 5 days.


*Waypoint Analytical*'s turnaround time was 2 days.

*Results*​

*Yard Mastery*- 2021

​

*Waypoint Analytical*- 2021

​
*My Thoughts on Results*​

From a *Low/Optimum/High* standpoint, the soil test results look pretty similar. Both test visually let me know that my soil is deficient in elements such as Potassium, Sulfur, and Manganese. And both let me know that I'm high elements like Phosphorous. So if your goal for a soil test is just to know if your are "AT" "ABOVE" or "BELOW" desired levels for a given element in the soil, I think either of these tests will give you that. When looking at the actual parts per million values that each element tested at, we see major differences between the two tests. So if you are looking to make changes in your soil on a more scientific basis by getting certain element levels raised or lowered by X parts per million, then I think you the Waypoint soil test may be more for you. From the knowledge I have (and it is limited), the values found in the Waypoint test seem to be more accurate. I also like the added Cation Exchange Capacity calculation, as well as the Cation Saturation calculation. From a graphic design point-of-view, I do prefer Yard Mastery's output. It's more pleasing and easier to read for me. I also like that Yard Mastery provided fertilizer and micronutrient recommendations, that being said, I do not agree with what was recommended and will likely source fertilizer from a third-party. I do wish that Waypoint had recommendations for correcting potassium and sulfur deficiencies, but plan to do research and lean on folks here at TLF for their thoughts.

*Soil Test Going Forward*​

In the future I will be using *Waypoint Analytical* for my soil tests. I find their results to be more in line with my expectations, and other than having to leave your house to take the sample somewhere to be shipped, it really wasn't that much more effort than the Yard Mastery Test.

*Comparison of Soil Test Results - 2020 vs. 2021*​
​


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*2/27/2021*

Initial Cleanup

Branches from storms

Twigs

LOTS of dog droppings

Raked most of yard to lift matted grass
​
*3/24/2021*

Normal lawn cleanup - twigs, debris, dog droppings

Prodiamine down at .183oz./m

*3/27/2021*

First Mow of 2021 in front yard. Had some spots that were VERY tall...

*Front Lawn - Before/After Mow*

​






​

*Back Lawn*













​


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*3/31/2021*

Dog and debris cleanup

First Mow in backyard


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*4/7/2021*

Fourth mow of the year on the front yard. Double Cut. Bagged.

Moved the mower down a notch lower on left side of lawn as I wasn't taking much off the top - 2.5inches.

No fert down yet, and it's coming out of winter with great color.

Got .25" of rain overnight and another .5" should be on the way. Should help get things moving.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*4/16/2021*

Got an evening mow in on the backyard

Finished up the cleanup/rebuild on a Toro Timemaster that I picked up in an auction back in February. It's the older model (before the upgraded 223cc engine), but for $250 I couldn't pass it up.

*4/17/2021*

I took the new (to me) Toro Timemaster out for it's maiden mow in the front yard. I took some quick video and spent a couple hours Sunday editing to make my first youtube video. I'm mainly doing this for fun/gratification of making something. It may also be a fun way to document what I do in the lawn.

Please take a watch if your interested. Hope to put out more videos as the year goes on, obviously containing a bit more content in the future as well.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwauEQdl7y285BN1yDkgCjQ/featured


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Good work on the first video! Really well done editing. Your neighbors will think you're absolutely insane, but it's worth it in the end! Lol. Subscribed!


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks @jrubb42, I really appreciate it! In my next attempt I will try to add a bit more context. For this first video I just wanted to make something. I appreciate your sub, and I look forward to more videos from you. I watched your new one this morning and really enjoyed it. Very informative for someone who hopes to "go low" in the future - in a new house/lawn. I only plan to be in this house for another 1-2 years, and I don't want to put the money in to this lawn to go low. I am however, constantly looking out a greensmaster. Hope to find a good deal on one at some point.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*4/25/2021*
I made an intro video for me and my lawn, as well as talked through my soil test.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*5/5/2021*

I got a mow, edge, and blow in on the lawn last night.

Really satisfied with the color and density of the turf right now.

I got some landscape work in over the weekend - added some new plants and fresh mulch.

Back Yard is looking really good. More weed issues in the back, but overall looking good. Being cut with the TimeMaster at 2.75".

Close-up video showing color/density: https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/Ihyqk4U0R7W3-Y6ApObzhA.P_yEpsvUvZt5MOWDmf-VDu









Front Yard is looking really really good. The color in the pictures don't even do it justice. Very happy with the turf out front right now. Being cut with the TimeMaster at 3.25".

Close-up video showing color/density: https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/iXQWEJd_SRaLDhMl4rBI7g.NYBtV2LtZPyR7fFlx1tC0i


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*5/13/2021*

I got a lunch mow in today.

Was about 5" in the front and 4" in the back. > Cut Front down to 3.5" and back to 3.25"

This is my first year with the Toro TimeMaster (Older pre-2017 model/190cc Briggs Model) and I'm really impressed with the bagging ability. On top of really mulching the grass well, when the bag is on, it's able to completely fill up the bag, which my old mower had issues doing. Also, I don't have the bogging down issue/feeling that it's underpowered when cutting grass that others warned me of. I'm not sure if those having issues are taking off way more than 1/3 of the blade of grass or if something else is going. So far I'm happy with it.

*Back*







*Front*


----------



## aybe09 (Apr 26, 2021)

Coming along great! Looking forward to seeing the process throughout the season.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Color looks awesome! Also, I think I see a dog peeking through the door that wants to join in on the fun.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank @aybe09! And yes @jskierko, I have two and they always want to help.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*5/24/2021*

Mowed Front and Back

Sharpened and put on a high lift blade (with bagger) for this cut and _really_ liked the cut quality (Blade Part # 116-6358-03).

*5/25/2021*

Lesco 18-0-18 @ .25lbs./N/m

Lesco 0-0-50 @ 1lbs./K/m

Spot Sprayed weeds

*5/27/2021*

Scotts Disease-Ex @ bag rate

Scotts Grub-Ex @ bag rate

Rain is on the way, plan to break out sprinklers Friday morning if Mother Nature doesn't provide enough water today.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

HI ALL! Been a long time since I've posted. This year has been exceptionally busy  I hope everyone is doing well.

*9/3/2021*

Used the groundskeeper II to dethatch front and backyard...It took about 10 hours combined and my body is not happy with my decision to do it all manually. The groundskeeper did a great job though

Renting an aerator tomorrow morning

Overseeding front and backyard and giving extra love to some bares pots with Jonathan Beauty Black Ultra on Sunday/Monday

Will get sprinklers setup to keep seed moist for the next few weeks

*Pictures of dethatching*


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

wizardstephen said:


> Used the groundskeeper II to dethatch front and backyard...It took about 10 hours combined and my body is not happy with my decision to do it all manually. The groundskeeper did a great job though


Good to see you back posting. I'd have the NSAIDs bedside for when you wake up tomorrow. Shows some dedication to keep at it the next day after a 10 hour dethatch session!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jskierko said:


> wizardstephen said:
> 
> 
> > Used the groundskeeper II to dethatch front and backyard...It took about 10 hours combined and my body is not happy with my decision to do it all manually. The groundskeeper did a great job though
> ...


Get some Red Hot from Cramer, and rub it on your aching back about 20 minutes before you jump in the shower in the morning. It's helped me many a time.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

jskierko said:


> wizardstephen said:
> 
> 
> > Used the groundskeeper II to dethatch front and backyard...It took about 10 hours combined and my body is not happy with my decision to do it all manually. The groundskeeper did a great job though
> ...


Thanks @jskierko ! I certainly needed them in the morning. I've found the best thing to do when sore is just to get up and get moving - which I did  And yes - Aeration happened on Saturday - 9/4, and Seed down on Sunday 9/5.

And this is a good tip @Chris LI ...I will need to remember this.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*9/4/2021*

Aerated front and backyard - no pictures

*9/5/2021*

One final mow with bagger

Seed Down by hand in bare areas and worked in with garden weasel

Seed Down with spreader over entire front and back lawn

Scott's Starter with meso at half the bag rate

Peat moss over bare areas (only used one bag)

*9/6/2021*

Setup Sprinklers (Orbit Gear Driven) Put three in the back and three in the front. Coverage is pretty good. I will have to hand water parts of the backyard

*Test Seed planted on 9/1/2021 (6 Days ago)*



*Additional Images of current state*


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*9/21/2021*

First mow since overseed on 9/5 (16 days after seed down)

Mostly looking good. I am going to have to spot seed a few struggling areas and cover with peat moss and hand water those

Will start to hit it with nitrogen and try to get it full before end of season


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That's looking great already! The spot seeding and N will really kick it into overdrive. :nod:


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks @Chris LI ! Looking forward fall weather and lush lawns


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*10/12/2021*

Mowed the Front and Back. Have not mowed since 10/1 when I spot seeded a few troubled areas that didn't take in the original overseed.

We got great rainfall over the last week or so and I didn't have to manually water at all.

Front yard is looking it's best. Love this time of year. Hopefully I can enjoy it for a month or so before it starts getting too cold.

After the mow I put down .25lbs/m of N via Ammonium Sulfate. I did dilute in water and sprayed with my Chapin Backpack pump sprayer. It was giving me fits and gave me fits the last time i used it as well. So...I ended up throwing in the garbage after spraying. _Anyone have suggestions of a Battery Backpack sprayer?_ I like what I've seen from Flowzone, but will need to get signoff from the wife...


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

*11/3/2021*

Leaves have been falling off the Red Maple in the front yard fairly quickly. I have done a daily mow the last three days collecting leaves off the lawn. Hoping to stay on top of them. The Timemaster makes quick work of picking them up

Loving the color and density of the front lawn. The back is lagging behind.

I did end up purchasing the Flowzone Cyclone 2.5. I unboxed it and set it up over the weekend and did some testing with just water. Really impressed with the build quality so far. Thanks all who gave me feedback in this topic - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=32943&p=451657&hilit=wizardstephen#p451657


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello TLF friends. Hope all is well. Winter has been long and tough, but Spring is here. Although, it hasn't felt much like spring. A lot has been happening in my personal life lately - some good, and some bad. I'm trying to focus on the good, so I'll share that with you. My wife and I are MOVING! We have bought a new place, in the same city, and have sold our current place. We close on the new house on 4/29. We are both really excited to move - a nicer, safer neighborhood, as well as a lot more space in the house. Also, a bigger lawn, which makes me happy. I'm sad to leave the current house as it was my first house I bought on my own, and I really made it mine over the years, and then when my wife moved in, we really made it ours. Same can be said for the lawn. The lawn and landscape has drastically changed over the years, and It's sad to leave it behind. Alas, a new challenge (and reward I'm sure) awaits.

*Current House*
Our current home is sold, but I'll obviously be maintaining the lawn until the new owner takes possession. I have gotten two mows in so far this year.

*4/3/2022*
First mow of the season







*4/12/2022*
Second Mow of the season and first edge of the season. I also put down .75lbs/m of 18-0-18 as .5in. rain was coming. I wouldn't have done this application if I were staying here, but had the fert in the shed and thought I'd get the turf in peak condition before the new homeowner moves in.





*New House*
The new house will be a fun new challenge for me. The front yard is slightly smaller than my current yard. It's just under 1,000 sq. ft. based on online measuring tools. The backyard is larger though, close to 9,000 sq. ft. I don't know if all of the backyard will be lawn though, so that number will change as I get to know the property more this year. The goals for this year are:

Install a fence in the backyard

Build a shed in the backyard

Soil test to know what I'm working with. I know it will be more clay-like soil than the good ol' black dirt I have now

Try to identify grass species currently growing

Mow, fertilize, and water regularly. Especially the front lawn. I want to determine if I can live with the existing turf or not.

Likely a kill off in the front lawn this fall, and plant 100% kbg. However, that is if I have the time this first year and the wife signs off.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

wizardstephen said:


> and the wife signs off.[/list]


Dont ask and just do it.  But I would wait at least one year so you get to know the lawn better (sun/shade, etc).


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> wizardstephen said:
> 
> 
> > and the wife signs off.[/list]
> ...


This is the way...And yes, that's a good idea, and likely what I'll do. An additional year isn't that long. I am just bad with waiting sometimes, but I'm sure I'll stay busy with other projects. I also need to see where the most sun is in the backyard before I make any vegetable garden plans.


----------

